# Grant County Humane Society Shelter Fund



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

winewinn said:


> Please consider helping out the Grant County Humane Society (located in Elbow Lake, Minnesota) shelter fund. Currently, all of their dogs are fostered by two households in the area, and their goal is to provide a building to house and be able to take in more animals to later adopt out. At times they have needed to turn dogs away from being picked up due to a lack of space in their two foster homes. This humane society is completely volunteer-run.
> 
> Items they need help with right now include payment for a building they are in the process of raising money to purchase and fencing. They could also use help with money for gas as they travel up to 60 miles one-way to encourage adoptions from people in larger cities, medical treatment, and subsidizing spay/neutering of the animals brought there.
> 
> Here is a link to their website: http://members.petfinder.org/~MN29/help/shelter/index.php


They also happened to list other items that they could use in the shelter on their website. If you happen to have something extra you could spare, please consider sending it on where it will certainly get used and appreciated:

*Please mail (a most needed) donation to:
GCHS 
P.O. Box 3
Elbow Lake, MN 56531* 
Please dedicate your gift or specify which area of the Humane Society you would like to assist. *All donations are tax deductible. Please specify if you want a receipt mailed to you.*


*We are in need of several items:*
Old Blankets 
Quilts 
Towels 
Tennis Balls or Dog Toys 
Dog Brushes 
Animal Shampoo 
Dog / Cat Food 
Pet Cushions 
Cleaning Supplies 
Paper Towels 
Office Supplies


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Made a donation. Good luck!


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Celeigh! I'll have to tell them where this is coming from. They will be most surprised!


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like someone has stepped forward and lent the money (about $3,000) needed to help pay for the outdoor fencing interest-free. This was in this weeks paper:

*The Humane Society*
Grant County Humane Society Treasurer Chris Mitchell requested the City of Elbow Lake help the Humane Society pay for a fenced-in dog walk at their shelter in Elbow Lake. She said that after the county turned down her request a woman came forward and lent the Humane Society enough money, interest free, to complete the fence project.
“So we still need the money, but we will now be able to at least send out the township contracts soon,” Mitchell said, referring to contracts between the Humane Society and townships for the pick up of stray or abandoned dogs.

The city council passed a motion to give the Humane Society $500 towards the fence project. The funds will come from the police department budget.

Source: http://www.grantherald.com/news_story3.htm


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

The Grant County Humane Society in Elbow Lake, Minnesota is seeking a washing machine and dryer for their new shelter. Not sure if anyone is near the Minnesota area that knows of a freebie, but thought I'd throw it out there. (Wish I had known sooner they were in need... we pretty much gave our old ones away.)

They are also seeking donations of 
- a small lockable cabinet
- premium dog/cat food
- cat litter
- extra leashes and collars for both dogs and cats. 

Gently used items are graciously accepted. And as usual, cash donations are always welcome.

http://members.petfinder.org/~MN29/help/index.php


----------

